# Anyone else still spending money on their 26" wheel bike.



## 8mph (14 Dec 2018)

Tell me I'm not going crazy, I've just replaced several parts on my 26" wheel Cove Handjob.


----------



## Threevok (14 Dec 2018)

Both my bikes are 26" and I still spend money on them


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Dec 2018)

Nothing wrong with 26" wheeled mountain bikes, I have several I'm happy to spend money on as and when required.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Dec 2018)

I've got a 7 year old 26"er and have spares for it in stock, so yes. They're not going anywhere yet.

Recently got new tyres & chain.


----------



## Drago (14 Dec 2018)

Yep. Why not, its a great bike?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 Dec 2018)

All my MTB's are 26" steel rigids and I have absolutely no intention whatsoever of changing to 27.5" or 29". 26" are practical, durable, and reasonably compact & lightweight bikes. They are perfect for what I want to use them for, so I will be sticking with 26"


----------



## Rusty Nails (14 Dec 2018)

Just built a Whyte 901 mtb with 26" wheels. It is a great bike that suits me fine. At some time I may go 27.5" but there is no need or desire for one at present. As long as new parts are available I am very happy with 26".


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Dec 2018)

Yep. My 26" Boardman from 2012 that got me back on a bike is still excellent. Add that to the Optima Lynx recumbent which has a 26" rear wheel and I think I'll continue for some time yet.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (14 Dec 2018)

I've still got my 1996 Trek 850 and have just recently bought new a crankset, gripshifts, brake levers and V-brakes for it. I'll be getting a new set of wheels too after Christmas is past.
Bars and seatpost are still original though.


----------



## MichaelW2 (14 Dec 2018)

I suspect that in the long run 26" wheels will end up like 24", a few niche/ boutique components, some low end stuff for kids, but little midrange, quality components thst are widely available.

26" has been the global standard since 1980s so it is poor judgement to throw it out in favour of sized that offer at best, marginal gains and at worst are too big for the bike and rider.


----------



## Jody (14 Dec 2018)

Just bought a new Hope wheelset for mine and the shock is off to be serviced shortly. I'm not changing any time soon.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Dec 2018)

My Cube is 29" which I like on open lanes, but there an many times when I question whether I bought the right bike & should have bought 26"


----------



## derrick (14 Dec 2018)

Not that i use it much, but it's got a lot of years left in it. so i will carry on giving it the same tlc as my road bikes.


----------



## 8mph (14 Dec 2018)

I just replaced the cassette, the chain, new pawls new tubes, tyre and cable.


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Dec 2018)

My commuter is a 22 year old Trek (last of the USA made steel frames) and I have an 8 year old Giant Anthem hanging up that is pretty much unused. I see no reason to change.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2018)

My Mid 90's Marin Bear Valley is awaiting a new chain , cassette and jockey wheels to be fitted i might even have a go at getting the original bottom bracket out and replacing it but then it ain't broke so why replace it .


----------



## JhnBssll (14 Dec 2018)

2 of my 3 MTB's are 26ers and I'm still buying bits for both of them


----------



## DCBassman (16 Dec 2018)

Just about to embark on a refresh oif my 2001 Trek 800 Sport rigid. Had it since new, needs more miles on it!
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/trek-800-sport-revamp-thread.243384/


----------



## Biff600 (16 Dec 2018)

8mph said:


> Tell me I'm not going crazy, I've just replaced several parts on my 26" wheel Cove *Handjob*.



As long as it pleases you


----------



## fossyant (16 Dec 2018)

Yes. I have a nice Diamond Back Ascent from the early 90's. Running a mix of XT and LX. Just given it a good oiling, and the Snow Studs are on for icy/muddy runs.


----------



## KneesUp (16 Dec 2018)

I commute daily on my 1989 Muddy Fox Seeker. New tyres last week. Other parts replaced as needed. If it is broke, I fix it.


----------



## clockworksimon (6 Jan 2019)

Just got some new kool stop brake blocks for my mid 90s Orange Clockwork. Got a sheared rear dropout replaced and frame builder agreed it is worth keeping in good working order.

Have repurposed it as a tourer / ‘gravel’ / winter bike by switching to narrower tyres, larger chainrings and rigid fork. Ride it about as much as my modern mtb and road bike.


----------



## DCBassman (6 Jan 2019)

Some mods upcoming on the Trek 800 Sport, new pedals fitted. To come, new rear wheel, cassette, chain, s/h bars, shifters and rd. Will give a lowest gear of 28/34. Might even take that lower with a new chainset in future.


----------



## helston90 (7 Jan 2019)

I just bought a second hand 26" MTB as my first foray into the world of MTB/ off road riding, seemed to do the job to a complete novice.


----------



## DCBassman (7 Jan 2019)

helston90 said:


> I just bought a second hand 26" MTB as my first foray into the world of MTB/ off road riding, seemed to do the job to a complete novice.


Even better if it has no suspension. Simpler less to break, just put on big, low pressure tyres, job done.


----------



## Sixmile (7 Jan 2019)

My newest bike, bought last year, is 26". The fact that the tyres have a 4" sidewall hopefully doesn't count against me!


----------



## Threevok (7 Jan 2019)

Just bought a new rear tyre as my last one mysteriously blew up on the weekend, while the bike was stood in the hallway. I must check that tyre gauge


----------



## roadrash (7 Jan 2019)

Iam about to start spending , just cables and chain, on a trek 6500SLR that i was given free of charge at the weekend..
,.https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ive-been-given-a-free-trek-slr-6500-series-6.244288/#post-5493008


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Jan 2019)

Ridgeback expedition



__ Blue Hills
__ 7 Jan 2019





My Ridgeback Expedition is 26inch. Only had a couple of years. Great bike. Yes, spending money, why not, I expect it to outlive me. It will be getting some Spa built Rigida Sputniks in time. I am building up spares, but not because I think they will become unavailable.

I even treated it to a £2.99 pot of humbrol racing green paint after I did some disastrous scratching, and a ding, by leaning it against a concretre pole and letting it slip. No problem, battle scars.


----------



## rogerzilla (7 Jan 2019)

So you spent money on a Handjob?


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jan 2019)

Rusty Nails said:


> Just built a Whyte 901 mtb with 26" wheels. It is a great bike that suits me fine. At some time I may go 27.5" but there is no need or desire for one at present. As long as new parts are available I am very happy with 26".



Did you buil it up from a frame? I've got the 2017 901 on 27.5's. Love it.


----------



## Rusty Nails (7 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Did you buil it up from a frame? I've got the 2017 901 on 27.5's. Love it.



Yes. Bought it from a friend for £25. It was like new and I'm very pleased with it. Will be fitting a used set of XT hydraulic disc brakes on it tomorrow.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jan 2019)

Rusty Nails said:


> Yes. Bought it from a friend for £25. It was like new and I'm very pleased with it. Will be fitting a used set of XT hydraulic disc brakes on it tomorrow.



Good price, do you know what year it's from?


----------



## Rusty Nails (7 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Good price, do you know what year it's from?



I think it was around 2012. This is not my bike, but the frame is the same.


----------



## tribanjules (7 Jan 2019)

Quite happy with my 26" MTB. Easier on tight tracks than my 29er...plus it's a nice red, being a Ferrari


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> My Mid 90's Marin Bear Valley is awaiting a new chain , cassette and jockey wheels to be fitted i might even have a go at getting the original bottom bracket out and replacing it but then it ain't broke so why replace it .


Bottom bracket never been out? If so you need to sort that to regrease antiseize. May need the help of a bike shop. I almost lost a 90s bike to a seized-in BB.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Jan 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> So you spent money on a Handjob?


? A comment witticism that could be applied to any bike fettling?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Bottom bracket never been out? If so you need to sort that to regrease antiseize. May need the help of a bike shop. I almost lost a 90s bike to a seized-in BB.



If actually came out no problem at all , i was amazed .


----------



## ozboz (8 Jan 2019)

I have 2 GT 26 ers , both in bits at the mo, one is a 97' XCR , dual suss idrive, Marcozzi Bombers , Fox Vanilla on the back ,i spent on that originally couldnt part with that now ,loads of spares inc a spare idrive , my GF has a 26" Spesh Rockhopper , crackin little bike ! , after 5 years I've only ever needed to put cables on them and one front rim worn out ,


----------



## Alwaysbroken (8 Jan 2019)

Just had the rear shock rebuilt by TF Tuned, I service it & do seals etc myself but the nitrogen chamber failed.
£100 to shell out & it’s for an old 26” wheel Giant Trance. I’m sure at some point 26” will be all the rage again as trends roll around.

26 stronger, less material to less weight but main reason for me is my typical off road rides are either a plod along the riverside so nothing to gain with a larger wheel, or very tight technical descents with switchbacks and roots, I find 26” more agile.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> If actually came out no problem at all , i was amazed .


yes I removed one from a 20 year old bike recently and it came out pretty easily. Luck of the draw. I assume you will take it out every couple of years from now on.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Jan 2019)

Can anyone make a serious case that 26 inch is going to disappear/become a problem?

I can't see it.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> yes I removed one from a 20 year old bike recently and it came out pretty easily. Luck of the draw. I assume you will take it out every couple of years from now on.



I can't promise that


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (9 Jan 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Can anyone make a serious case that 26 inch is going to disappear/become a problem? I can't see it.



No, 26" won't disappear, for the very simple reason that at the bottom end of the market, a 26" bike can be built more cheaply than a 27.5" or 29" as it contains less material. It's also easier to engineer smaller (junior/female) sized bikes with 26" wheels because big wheels combined with small frames tend to cause too many geometry compromises.
Full-sus 29'ers are OK as weekend boy's toys but they are never going to be versatile general transports. A lot of expensive 29'er owners would also be shoot scared to leave their bike locked to some railings in a dodgy area all day, whereas I'll do it with a hack 26" without a second thought. I can also easily transport a 26" around by car just by taking the front wheel off. That means not sticking bikes up on the roof and having to worry about height barriers, or putting bikes on external rear carriers where the risk of theft/damage is also increased. A lot of 29'ers are as long even with their front wheel off as a rigid 26" is when complete! 
Most riders simply have no need or desire to bomb downhill at warp speed, which is really the only type of riding where a 29" with suspension does have an advantage over a 26". Most riders just pootle about, either recreationally or for utilitarian purposes. For them, a 26" is all they need.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (9 Jan 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Can anyone make a serious case that 26 inch is going to disappear/become a problem?
> 
> I can't see it.


 You'll still see many 26ers in used in dirt jump, freeride and slopestyle competitions as they are inherently light and more flickable. 

UK no 1, Matt Jones does all this on a 26er. As long as the sport keeps progressing 26ers have a valid and useful place 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfLVVJOuY5M


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Jan 2019)

Personally as long as I can keep getting sputnik rims for 26 I will be happy. Can't see any other serious issues. The expedition is 9 speed as well  And no external bearings. And not even this year's colour.


----------



## 8mph (10 Jan 2019)

I'm in India and the majority of the mountain bikes that I've seen here have 26" wheels and calliper brakes, most of them are single speed.


----------



## Alwaysbroken (14 Jan 2019)

This is my eldest lad, he’s a 17st rugby prop, he rolls on 26” wheels & rides an 8 year old very modified 32lb Big Hit, I have a 9 year old Trance & both bikes arnt worth a grand combined but who cares what the latest marketing jibberish tells you to ride.

Just ride


----------



## clid61 (14 Jan 2019)

Yup


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (15 Jan 2019)

Along with a continual upgrading of parts as they've worn out , My 26er has recently had new longer forks (120mm) and a slacker headset fitted that makes it longer and 3 degree slacker whilst keeping the rest of the geometry the same. It's also been stripped and re-powder coated, so it's more modern in looks and ride.

When purchased in 2011...






and now...






Why? You might ask. Whilst my 650b full-sus trail bike is great and does everything I need superbly, sometimes you just need the simple fun that can only come with a 26" hardtail.


----------



## Alwaysbroken (15 Jan 2019)

Ffoeg said:


> Along with a continual upgrading of parts as they've worn out , My 26er has recently had new longer forks (120mm) and a slacker headset fitted that makes it longer and 3 degree slacker whilst keeping the rest of the geometry the same. It's also been stripped and re-powder coated, so it's more modern in looks and ride.
> 
> When purchased in 2011...
> 
> ...



That looks so much cleaner in the singe colour, is that a satin finish?

I understand the benefits of large hoops if being cabled to the top of a long fast descent, but I’m an old fart & grew up on mud jumps, hard pack and woodland trails. That said I’m probably going to sell my old Trance as I just get frustrated at the thing I used to do that just I just don’t have the confidence or abilities to do now.

Your bike looks stunning, I’d like my van that colour too


----------



## Threevok (15 Jan 2019)

clid61 said:


> Yup
> View attachment 447224



I have the same forks on my Inbred.

Were they an upgrade or did they come with the bike ?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (15 Jan 2019)

Alwaysbroken said:


> That looks so much cleaner in the singe colour, is that a satin finish?
> 
> I understand the benefits of large hoops if being cabled to the top of a long fast descent, but I’m an old fart & grew up on mud jumps, hard pack and woodland trails. That said I’m probably going to sell my old Trance as I just get frustrated at the thing I used to do that just I just don’t have the confidence or abilities to do now.
> 
> Your bike looks stunning, I’d like my van that colour too


 Cheers  It's a British Standard Lindern Green (BS 12 E 53), which made it easy to get fork decals made up to match. It's somewhere between gloss and satin but will become less shiny as it gets used.


----------



## clid61 (16 Jan 2019)

Threevok said:


> I have the same forks on my Inbred.
> 
> Were they an upgrade or did they come with the bike ?


Upgrade off a second hand cannibalised rockhopper


----------



## Salar (17 Jan 2019)

Yes,

Tyres, tubes, mudguards, shifters, chainsets, racks etc etc etc. I won't be changing from 26".


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Jan 2019)

Can anyone actually point to any significant manufacturers stopping production of specifically 26 inch bits?

Take racks for instance.

Not aware that Tubus have stopped making their excellent racks - I recently bought a new 26 inch specific one.

Can't help but wonder if these rumours of its impending death have just been put around by the industry for all too obvious reasons.


----------



## Gixxerman (20 Jan 2019)

I have a 2009 26" Trek 8500 and I intend to keep it going for the forseeable. It does all I want and I see no reason to change. Bikes are a bit like fashion, what goes around comes around.


----------



## BADGER.BRAD (20 Jan 2019)

My intention is to use my 1980's 27x1 1/4 wheeled tourer my 10 year old 26 inch wheeled commuter and my 15 ish year old 26 inched full sus disc wheeled MTB until I'm dead then pass them on if anyone wants them( the way people drive around here I'm not sure how long this will be). I need at this point a set of sus forks ideally for the MTB (still usable) and a new rear wheel for my commuter ( the wheel is well passed it's wear limits) I do wonder with some of the newer bikes whether it will be possible to use them well into the future because of parts availability, It already seems a little awkward to get sus forks in the short travel that my MTB has !


----------



## Threevok (20 Jan 2019)

BADGER.BRAD said:


> My intention is to use my 1980's 27x1 1/4 wheeled tourer my 10 year old 26 inch wheeled commuter and my 15 ish year old 26 inched full sus disc wheeled MTB until I'm dead then pass them on if anyone wants them( the way people drive around here I'm not sure how long this will be). I need at this point a set of sus forks ideally for the MTB (still usable) and a new rear wheel for my commuter ( the wheel is well passed it's wear limits) I do wonder with some of the newer bikes whether it will be possible to use them well into the future because of parts availability, It already seems a little awkward to get sus forks in the short travel that my MTB has !



I managed to get a set of white 26" Rockshox Recon Silver Air forks last May - for a bike I am planning to build for Mrs V

I am glad I did, as they are out of stock most places now


----------



## Drago (20 Jan 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Can anyone actually point to any significant manufacturers stopping production of specifically 26 inch bits?
> 
> Take racks for instance.
> 
> ...



No, not really. Certainly the range isnt what it once was, but theres no shortage of any parts or spares, from the cheap to the top flight. I cant see it being an issue for the forseeable, and 26 may co e back into fashion as quickly as 29 dropped out of it.


----------



## DCBassman (31 Jan 2019)

Thread here re handlebar swapsies between two 26" mtbs. Also already bought the required matching rh brake/shifter in 8-speed ready for further mods on the Claud Butler.


----------



## CXRAndy (15 Feb 2019)

This is mine Scott tuned bike i built up, need to ride it more


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> My Mid 90's Marin Bear Valley is awaiting a new chain , cassette and jockey wheels to be fitted i might even have a go at getting the original bottom bracket out and replacing it but then it ain't broke so why replace it .


Oh yes. I have spent +£200 on my 1995 Cannondale MTB and worth every penny. They don't make them like that in Taiwan.


----------



## Gixxerman (28 Jun 2021)

I realise this is very old thread. However, topically I have just spent quite a bit on my 2009 26" Trek 8500 9-speed triple hardtail.
The BB was starting to show signs of play and the chain was starting to skip a bit.
I was thinking of getting rid and getting something a bit more modern as parts were getting hard to source. I did consider maybe even a double bouncer this time (Trek Remedy 8 had crossed my mind).

However, I love the bike and it does all I need and it would be shame just to give up on it.
So I threw best part of £200 in bits at it. Hollowtech II BB, middle and outer chainwheels, cassette and chain and Ti brake pads front an rear.

During the strip I found that the BB drive side was fine, but the non-drive side showed sign of water ingress. I think the old one was a Holowtech BB51 which had issues with seals. The seals were just washers covered on rubber. The BB51 was replaced by the BB52, which has proper seals.

It rides like a new bike again now.


----------



## jags (28 Jun 2021)

i had thorn sherpa built like a tank 599 handbult wheels.
honestly never again it was a dog on hills way to heavy .
700c are the way to go .
btw i also had a few 853 and audax bikes from thorn 700c great bikes but a tad old fashioned color crap.


----------

